# First day of spring



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Went to do spring clean-ups and this is what i got........xysport


----------



## grinch1989 (Oct 18, 2005)

tls22;771720 said:


> Went to do spring clean-ups and this is what i got........xysport


Hey, that looks like "Allsnow"


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grinch1989;771726 said:


> Hey, that looks like "Allsnow"


Nice man....im glad we have some weather buffs on this board....that grandview guy does not kno what he is talking about


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Don't worry Tim...its all a nightmare. When you wake up, everythin will be just fine!  LOL


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

creativedesigns;771732 said:


> Don't worry Tim...its all a nightmare. When you wake up, everythin will be just fine!  LOL


lol...just when i think its safe to break the mowers out...old man winter gives me the royal FU....now i sit here and do nothing again....


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

See what happens when you put your gear away? You knew it was going to happen!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Kevin Kendrick;771740 said:


> See what happens when you put your gear away? You knew it was going to happen!!


lol.....i believe in that now. There was not crap on the pavement, but it just goes to show you what happens. Plus this was not even forcast...i woke up and was like "what hell"


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

If that were true, then we should have gotten like 50" of snow this year!! :crying:

Hope you have a prosperous summer Tim!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Kevin Kendrick;771744 said:


> If that were true, then we should have gotten like 50" of snow this year!! :crying:
> 
> Hope you have a prosperous summer Tim!!


lol.....how much did u get this winter? I kno the winter of 2007-2008 was good over there.

That winter suck here

Have a good summer also kev...be safe.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

its been like spring here for about 3 weeks now Havent plowed in well over a month!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

ur grass is greening up...i want that.....last time i plowed was march 3rd......


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

tls22;771746 said:


> lol.....how much did u get this winter? I kno the winter of 2007-2008 was good over there.
> 
> That winter suck here
> 
> Have a good summer also kev...be safe.


We had 3 pushable events. (2) 2" storms and (1) 4". Totally sucked!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Kevin Kendrick;771753 said:


> We had 3 pushable events. (2) 2" storms and (1) 4". Totally sucked!!


Better then nothing at all....but u need a storm that breaks stuff....lol....how was 2007-2008? That winter was crazy over there


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

HAHA! I'm putting my plow away for the winter it's all done snowing in NJ.Now Timmy you'll know why you should never put it away. Another half inch and it would of been a NJ Blizzard and you would never been able to get to your plow.Learn from us old timers will ya.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;771762 said:


> HAHA! I'm putting my plow away for the winter it's all done snowing in NJ.Now Timmy you'll know why you should never put it away. Another half inch and it would of been a NJ Blizzard and you would never been able to get to your plow.Learn from us old timers will ya.


Stop telling me ur old wise tales gv........lol


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Kevin Kendrick;771753 said:


> We had 3 pushable events. (2) 2" storms and (1) 4". Totally sucked!!


Did you have to do loader work?

tls22, it's Friday, make it a long weekend. I am enjoying this winter.

Been on a few lunch dates. Getting ready for the golf course.

I even got some new beer glasses yesterday.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a morning when you look outside and your mouth drops to the floor.........good thing the ground temp is above freezing or that would have been a "ah sh*t, I have to salt and it's late, as your heart is in your throat".
Look for a storm around the 2/3 of April (according to the GFS anyway). Certainly wouldn't be the first April snow storm we've had.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

HAHAHA! Thats more snow than weve had in over a month!!!

Yesterday I got my trailer out and down to my shop. Just starting to go through everything and get it ready. Next week ill be starting by myself with pickin trash at the commercial sites.

I am ready! 70* next week!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

been like spring the past couple weeks here. but ant do cleanups yet because almost every single lawn i do is a mudhole and quit a few still have snow on them. thank god for putting money aside for the down season lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

cet;771820 said:


> Did you have to do loader work?
> 
> tls22, it's Friday, make it a long weekend. I am enjoying this winter.
> 
> ...


Thanks cet.....yeah i work saturday the ground dry out nice...im just ready to go....spring is here i hope...I just thought it was funny how i put the stuff away and it snowed..

Have a great summer golfing and i hope to see u on the pga tour


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

ford550;771849 said:


> That's a morning when you look outside and your mouth drops to the floor.........good thing the ground temp is above freezing or that would have been a "ah sh*t, I have to salt and it's late, as your heart is in your throat".
> Look for a storm around the 2/3 of April (according to the GFS anyway). Certainly wouldn't be the first April snow storm we've had.


lol...yeah it was def a oh sh*t...good thing it did not stick. I got the clean-up in on saturday.....why would we want another storm? time for grass cutting and money making. I think the summer is going to be real slow..time to make money now


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;771891 said:


> HAHAHA! Thats more snow than weve had in over a month!!!
> 
> Yesterday I got my trailer out and down to my shop. Just starting to go through everything and get it ready. Next week ill be starting by myself with pickin trash at the commercial sites.
> 
> I am ready! 70* next week!


I want 70's wtf.....2morrow highs is going to be 43....winter last gasp does not want to give up here. I start my full clean-up route on march 30th...and plan on cutting somthing the week before easter. Have a good one doug...call me soon



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;771945 said:


> been like spring the past couple weeks here. but ant do cleanups yet because almost every single lawn i do is a mudhole and quit a few still have snow on them. thank god for putting money aside for the down season lol


nice move man..always put money aside, never kno when ur going to need it. Enjoy the summer


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

There was a couple of flakes by me in sussex county but as soon as I was driving to work in morris county it looked alot like your picture of your front lawn. O course none stuck to the pavement because of the warmer temps but it was sure nice to see and enjoy without scrambling to get the truck ready for a salt run.


----------

